# Any Land owners or leasers that grow Food Plots?



## Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Interested in hearing your stories on the concept of setting up food plots, how you do it, and results.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you talking about community gardens? If so, the nation's oldest one is right in your backyard. For those of you who don't know, in both world wars Victory Gardens were encouraged by the gov't as a way of saving the food supply for the boys (and girls) overseas while still providing good quality food for those stateside. Some later turned into community gardens. 

From Wikipedia:

_Victory gardens were planted in backyards and on apartment-building rooftops, with the occasional vacant lot "commandeered for the war effort!" and put to use as a cornfield or a squash patch._

_The Fenway Victory Gardens in the Back Bay Fens of Boston, Massachusetts and the Dowling Community Garden in Minneapolis, Minnesota remain active as the last surviving public examples from World War II. Most plots in the Fenway Victory Gardens now feature flowers instead of vegetables while the Dowling Community Garden retains its focus on vegetables._

Until this past September I was a member of the Dowling Community Garden in Minneapolis, the second oldest still operating from WWII. Jim, if you're interested in starting one you might visit the one near you or contact Dowling. There's a lot to know about liability, etc. Having been a member for a while I can tell you that it's pretty great being amongst fellow growers sharing knowledge and resources. Dowling Garden has a steering committee. I think a general letter to Dowling at https://www.dowlingcommunitygarden.org/ would get you started.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pretty sure he is talking about food plots to attract deer or turkeys, then blast them. I have a couple buddies with property in southern IL who have 40 and 35 acres respectively. They have planted turnips and clover plus corn on their property to attract deer and turkeys. Both have tractors and implements. Both have a pretty good area for deer too. Successful just about every year. I am lucky to be able to hunt down there with them.
Tim


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> Pretty sure he is talking about food plots to attract deer or turkeys, then blast them. I have a couple buddies with property in southern IL who have 40 and 35 acres respectively. They have planted turnips and clover plus corn on their property to attract deer and turkeys. Both have tractors and implements. Both have a pretty good area for deer too. Successful just about every year. I am lucky to be able to hunt down there with them.
> Tim



Yes, This is what I m talking about. I was watching something on the outdoor channel and it was fascinating the amount of money and effort behind it.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 14, 2014)

In addition to being a city boy I'm also not a hunter. :mrgreen:


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 14, 2014)

bobberboy said:


> In addition to being a city boy I'm also not a hunter. :mrgreen:


 And a dope...


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

:LOL2: 

No worries Bobberboy! Every day is a school day! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2014)

My buddy does it in Lancaster pa. It works


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2014)

Food plot deer


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> My buddy does it in Lancaster pa. It works



You need to have your buddy invite me over during season.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 14, 2014)

My brother does it on a small scale. His plot isn't much bigger than a big home garden. He just recently started this and is still experimenting with what to plant. He's wants the deer and I want the turkey. It's his land so needless to say, it gets planted for deer. LoL So far he's planted peas, turnips, corn, and a clover mix sold for this purpose. The peas seem to be the favorite so far if you judge it by the amount of time from when they start eating them, until they are completely gone.


----------



## panFried (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Jim, I'm a food plot grower/user and I am really seeing good returns now that I have my seed mix figured out.

I have pretty good success planting buck-oats, winter wheat, and purple-top turnips. Occasionally I'll throw out a few Austrian peas. Deer love all of it, but once I started adding buck-oats that's when I noticed more deer. Around my cabin I threw down K31 fescue and ladino clover mixed. Not only does it provide a super hang out area for camping but it brings in the deer as well.

I usually start planting after first or mid August and time your planting right before a rain. This starts the seed quicker and you won't lose so much to birds. Also I throw a fertilizer mix of 12-12-12 down after the seed and disc all of it in. Speaking of discing... If you have access to plow and disc, plow first and disc... Spread seed, spread fertilizer, and disc under or chain harrow. Done!

We use a 3 man crew. One on the tractor, 2 throwing seed and fertilizer. I work with the neighbors and well knock out 6-7 food plots in a day. Plus you can share the cost on seed and equipment.

There is a lot of info I can share with you so just ask. I'll see if I can send some pics and resources.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Panfried, Thank you!

Sounds like you have a plan in place which is awesome. I would love to see pictures if you have any.


----------



## panFried (Dec 17, 2014)

Jim let me rifle thru my pics and I may even have some videos of the deer chowing down.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is the land my buddies and I hunt.
1st photo, 4 ponds on property and a creek. All the firebreaks are planted in clover. Corn and turnip plot at the middle right. 3 large areas of tall prairie grass, lots of deer, especially on the bottom right and top left corners. 40 acres

2nd photo, no ponds or creeks, corn, peas and turnips planted. Woods and prairie grass, approx 30 acres to hunt.

3rd photo, right portion of land (20 acres) is planted in corn now, left side still hardwoods. I hunted this land this year and got my deer in about 1 hour, mostly luck. Love the private land....

Tim


----------



## panFried (Dec 22, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> Here is the land my buddies and I hunt.
> 1st photo, 4 ponds on property and a creek. All the firebreaks are planted in clover. Corn and turnip plot at the middle right. 3 large areas of tall prairie grass, lots of deer, especially on the bottom right and top left corners. 40 acres
> 
> 2nd photo, no ponds or creeks, corn, peas and turnips planted. Woods and prairie grass, approx 30 acres to hunt.
> ...



Tim:

When are you inviting us out to hunt? I'd be willing to do a home-and-home in Missouri next year!


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 23, 2014)

panFried said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the land my buddies and I hunt.
> ...



Wish I could but I am the guest on the properties. Known the 2 landowners for 35 years, worked with them. Costs me some brandy and steaks every year but I would not miss it for the world. 
Tim


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. That is an excellent setup.

Jim


----------

